# Meetup, Calgary 3d printing



## PeterT (Dec 15, 2015)

Some of you guys were chatting about 3D printers & projects. Its not really my thing, at least not right now. But I stumbled onto this 'meetup' environment.... No, no, not that kind of meetup! ;[]  & looks like Calgary has a 3d printing group. Not sure if its standalone or runs in conjunction with some of the other venue.
http://www.meetup.com/Calgary-3D-Printing-Group-Every-Last-Thursday-Monthly/

I already checked, no competing metal-head groups in meetup. Calgary seems to favour the more social & artistic inclinations vs. other cities in that regard.


----------



## Johnwa (Dec 16, 2015)

I've went to one of them.  It was mostly a show and tell along with a few demos.  It was worthwhile just for some of the tips and tricks that people have worked out.  For example you can weld two pieces of PLA together by chucking a piece of filament in a Dremel and then friction welding the pieces together.  They do have a Facebook page, 3D Printing Calgary.  Perhaps of more interest is their other meetup place at Minhas micro brewery, I haven't made it to that one yet.


----------

